# OT Amazon holding shipments



## woodchucker (May 21, 2017)

I order from Amazon from time to time. I am not a prime cust.  Most shipments have shipped immediately.
I notice that they are now holding on to shipments for a week before shipping. All of it is marked in stock.
I think it's unreasonable to wait a week to ship. I sent them an cust service email. I got back a form letter saying that they are delivering with in the specified time.  Since I qualified for free shipping, that 5-8 days means I am shipping on day 7.. So I can expect next day delivery right?  Not really, one of the items I ordered, I had previously ordered and it took 3 days, so it's not expected to ship until the 7th day.. which will put it in the 10th day.. outside that range.

For me this is the 2nd strike against Amazon. I think they are trying to force you to Prime. They now have items they won't ship until you reach a certain point in $$$$, even if you want to pay for it. More so if you are a prime user. My son is, and I asked him to order some things for me, they would not take them until his entire main order reached a $$ figure. Can't remember. So none of those items would ship. They originally had a good bus. model, but now.. I am finding reasons not to like or use them.

Their argument to me is that I can buy prime and get video and other things .. I live in farm country, my network speed does not allow video.. I get 6mb when it is working right. You tube force me to 480 most of the time these days. Used to be able to get 720.. now not so much.
Free 2 day shipping? Well mostly yes, but for some items you need a minimum like I explained above.
If they hadn't knocked so many businesses (them and WalMart) out of business, I would have been able to get many of these items within a .5 hour drive.. not so any more.


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear. I have a prime account but not a paid one. I haven't had the issues you mentioned. It seems like service varies depending on area. I'm in Los Angeles so that may be why?

I've noticed their service has changed since I became a Prime member, not for the better, but I haven't had to complain yet. They do occasionally don't ship the next day for me but it still arrives the day it supposed to. So rather than ship 2 day, they'll wait & ship it 1 day. No loss on my end.

If your son is a Prime user, he can add you as a guest. You won't get all the streaming privledges & additional savings offers but you will get Prime shipping. That's what my account is, my brother and I are added to my other brother's account. It's free to add a guest.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 21, 2017)

I believe Jeff is absolutely correct and I'll tell you why.  We had Prime until they raised the price.  Then we dropped it.  No change in how long it took them to ship.  Last year (Jan. 2015) they had a sale on Prime for $80 and we got it again.  It expired  this January and we didn't renew.  This time they seemed to be holding our orders before shipping.  My daughter asked for a Prime membership for her birthday, so I got her one at the beginning of the month.  Lo and behold, things we've ordered since then are generally shipped the next day.


----------



## kvt (May 21, 2017)

Yea,   some of their shipping is a mystery.   I have clicked on things that say 2 days etc,   and then had to wait longer as it did not come when it said it would.     I have made complaints but to no good.   And wife works for them.   It also depends on size, and where it ships from.   Even though there are more than 3 shipping facilities in a 50 miles of me,   Each one does different items and sizes of items.   On palce does only undier 15 lbs ,   another does up to 50 lbs,   another does larger items,  and one does only real small items.     But I rairly get things that I ordered from the one that is less than 10 miles from me.  
Wife can tell by the tape etc on them   kinda funny. at times.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 21, 2017)

Not a fan of Amazon at all. Couple of years ago I ordered a set of Swiss pattern jewelers files. They showed the right photo and everything. A week later I finally received my order from a third party vendor, and instead of the files I ordered, I received a set of the diamond needle files instead. Not what I ordered, so I sent them back. They refused to pay return shipping when it was their mistake for shipping the wrong item. In the future I'll gladly pay double the price at McMaster-Carr, Travers, or MSC to get the right thing the first time and in short order.


----------



## EmilioG (May 21, 2017)

When buying anything on Amazon, I always check the vendor. Some items are shipped from Amazon and others are 3rd party.
You have watch which 3rd party your dealing with. Some are Ebay stores. Prices will also vary from Ebay to Amazon. I always compare price and shipping.
I've never had bad customer service from Amazon.  If it's their mistake, they quickly ship out a replacement next day.  Returns have never been a problem.

Amazon is slowly making many items available to Prime customers only.  Prime is worth the money if you buy a lot and want faster shipping., IMHO.
The Amazon inventory is growing everyday.  Jeff Bezos is one rich SOB.!  I should've bought the stock years ago.


----------



## woodchucker (May 21, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> When buying anything on Amazon, I always check the vendor. Some items are shipped from Amazon and others are 3rd party.
> You have watch which 3rd party your dealing with. Some are Ebay stores. Prices will also vary from Ebay to Amazon. I always compare price and shipping.
> I've never had bad customer service from Amazon.  If it's their mistake, they quickly ship out a replacement next day.  Returns have never been a problem.
> 
> ...



In this case they are all through Amazon .com LLC so it's Amazon jerking me around


----------



## royesses (May 21, 2017)

Amazon has been doing the shipping hold on me for at least a year. They are now my last choice to buy from. I've had great luck with Ebay vendors as far as price and fast shipping so I use them or LMS. Believe it or not USPS first class mail or priority mail has been the fastest and least costly to ship by. 2 to 3 days from the left and right coasts versus 4 to 5 days for ups at 30% more cost. I also use MSC when they have a good sale going on. Lately they have been giving a sale as 40% off, but that is 40% ridicules list prices. They used to give 40% off the normal price. But they do usually have a free overnight shipping option. Nothing is free though. Their high prices cover the cost of the free upgrade shipping. 

Roy


----------



## woodchucker (May 22, 2017)

Well, Amazon didn't ship it yet, they are estimating tomorrow. They have also moved the delivery date to the 27th... which is 10 days.  So how does that meet their 5-8 day delivery?  I'm not happy... I needed the tractor tire last week, not 10 days... I needed the shelving for my shop by this past week end so I can straighten my mess up. Saturday was a rainy day and would have been perfect to spend getting the shop organized.   The other items were all expected to be here quickly like the rebuild kit for my van's power steering pump ... All sold by Amazon, not another dealer ... All in stock


----------



## woodchucker (May 24, 2017)

Amazon moved the date again. No ship date, but now we are at next Monday.. so they have moved it back to the 29th... isn't that Memorial day?

We are at way more than 5-8 days at that point.. we are at 2 weeks.
All items still show stock left, 13 left 9 left etc.... etc....  what the F


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 24, 2017)

Amazon has gotten too big. They are not even close to what they used to be in reliability. Let the buyer beware.

 "Billy G"


----------



## woodchucker (May 24, 2017)

It just hit a new low. After having a conversation in email back and forth finding out what is going on, they removed the ability for me to see the tracking info. The button for tracking is now removed.
So apparently my local shipping center is out of stock. Even though amazon reports stock.  The stock is in another part of the country. Because I am free shipping they will wait until all items are available here and ship. Even if I had chosen standard shipping that would be the case. Not until 2 day or 1 day would they  ship from the remote center.  I never heard of this b4. And now I wonder why I would do business with them again.
So in response to multiple conversations they remove track package.. that's pretty low. I don't understand it.


----------

